# Annabelle is VERY shy....



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

And is also extremely modest- can you tell?
She also seems to be quite comfy on my new sofa-


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww she is so adorable...... and bigger than my zoe for sure
i could see how a kindle would rest on her. lol
I will try to show you my zoe and post it here ok


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

lol. no I wouldnt either..lol  on her back


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Does Annabelle like to read?  She looks very smart.


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Annabelle probably COULD read, if she cared to...  Unless it was something that I ASKED her to do- she does not appreciate suggestions, nor does she take direction very well.... there's a bit of "diva-tude" in this beastie!  (But she is certainly smart- or at least crafty!)


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love it.. diva dude.. that is so cute.  
my zoe used to stand on top of a book so i couldnt read
lol
she lost part of her eye sight due to trauma when my husband died
so she doesnt do that anymore

but she a smart little girl ..still


----------

